# Is Nature's Specialty Shampoo/Conditioner Good?



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London's beautiful locks are being chopped off on July 1st :new_shocked: :smpullhair: :shy: (It's just too hot for her here -- she constantly lies on the hardwoods, and pants when she's outside for just a few minutes, and sometimes pants inside). I have been researching quality groomers where I live for quite some time, and have been unsatisfied with them all in one way or another.

Today I called LynnDee's Grooming at the recommendation of Michele (Stelkia Maltese) since she lives just 20 minutes from me, and I felt SO confident in their facility while I was on the phone with them! arty: They use Nature's Specialty and Top Performance shampoos/conditioners, and while I think Top Performance is a low quality product (correct me if I am wrong), I thought Nature's Specialty was a fairly good brand, although I couldn't find much information about it online... :huh: 

Should I have them use Nature's Specialty products on her, or should I just bring my own Chris Christenson products? I am not totally satisfied with the CC products, but are they still better than Nature's Specialty?

Thanks for your input in advance! :yes: 

PS: Sorry Sarah, you've lost another one to the clipper club! :sorry: :smcry: :hiding: I promise though, I really wanted to keep her in full coat. :smmadder: *


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I just started using Nature's Specialties and I really like it. I use the Berry Gentle shampoo (also heard the Plum Silky was excellent) and the Re-moisturizer with aloe. I found these shampoos and conditioners as a result of my groomer. I started using a new groomer about a year ago and every time B & B would come back - they would be so soft and silky. I asked what they used and they told me about Nature's Specialties. The products seem to be very gentle on B & B's coats.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

My groomer uses Nature's Specialty products on Lizzie and I'm always pleased with the way she looks. They are good products so I wouldn't worry about your groomer using them.

CC is my favorite. What do you dislike about the shampoo and conditioner?

Cathy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#00BFFF">I guess I don't "dislike" CC products, but I just feel like they don't do wonders like some people say. The whitening shampoo doesn't really seem to do anything -- the best whitening shampoo I have used so far is surprisingly enough Groomax Professional (It comes in a white bottle with blue/black writing, I got it in the salon area in my local PetSmart, not from the shelf in the store). I would say the Chris Christenson products are just like many others out there, but I would like to try Coat Handler sometime and see how I like those. I also like the SPA collection, as the shampoo suds really well and leaves London smelling great. 

I think I'll let the groomer try Nature's Specialty and see how I like it. I'm not sure if I should have her use the blueing shampoo or the Aloe yet.</span>*


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

I love Nature's Specialties - I use the Plum Silky and the aloe Remoisturizer. What's nice about the remoisturizer is that you can use it as a hot oil treatment substitute. You apply, put them in a plastic bag, wrap in a towel and put them on your lap for 10 minutes, rinse out and OMG they are so soft afterwards!


----------

